# Woooooooo Hoooooooooo !!!



## snerd (Jul 7, 2014)

Props to Canon! Barely 3 weeks from sending in my rebate paperwork, it came today!!! Darn!! Can't spend it at least until the weekend! Oh! Wait! I was going to put it towards the card balance! Hmmmmm........ ND filters, card balance, card balance, ND filters........................................


----------



## mishele (Jul 7, 2014)

Or you could pay me the money you owe me.


----------



## snerd (Jul 7, 2014)

Molon Labe hee hee...........


----------



## snerd (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, that was prolly not too nice a thing to say, sorry! But hey! You didn't say ANYTHING about money at the time!!!

I'd wrestle ya fer it! One shoulder tied up! However.............. I have to get a shower, then scrub with these icky cloths they gave me. All extremities. Man! Good thing one is extra large!!

Check in 9:00am, I'll have to drive an hour and a half to get there. See ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Molon Labe hee hee...........



Really?  Perfect opportunity here to say something really dirty in french, and instead you choose to say something silly in greek.  Kids... lol


----------



## snerd (Jul 7, 2014)

Parlee voo, humma humma?!


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 7, 2014)

snerd said:


> Parlee voo, humma humma?!



rotfl


----------

